# Receive with Meekness the Implanted Word...



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 29, 2006)

> James 1:19 Know this, my beloved brothers: let every person be quick to hear, slow to speak, slow to anger; 20 for the anger of man does not produce the righteousness that God requires. 21 Therefore put away all filthiness and rampant wickedness and receive with meekness the implanted word, which is able to save your souls.
> 
> 22 But be doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves. 23 For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks intently at his natural face in a mirror. 24 For he looks at himself and goes away and at once forgets what he was like. 25 But the one who looks into the perfect law, the law of liberty, and perseveres, being no hearer who forgets but a doer who acts, he will be blessed in his doing.
> 
> 26 If anyone thinks he is religious and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his heart, this person's religion is worthless. 27 Religion that is pure and undefiled before God, the Father, is this: to visit orphans and widows in their affliction, and to keep oneself unstained from the world.



I want to take a moment out of the Lord's Day to thank Him for His grace in rescuing me from the minutia of pointless debate and acquisition of knowledge. I want to thank God Almighty for bringing me from a place where I was more concerned with knowing things and boasting in such, whether on blogs or by other means, than I was with loving and respecting true believers and being gracious and seasoned in my speech with the pagans I spend time with daily.

I pray that God would keep us all more focused on Him and *true religion*, not arrogance, haughtiness, deceit, bitterness, anger, debate, acquisition of knowledge, pride, and the like.

I would also like to thank some Elders of the Church that have taught me a lot and given me much comfort over the last few months, as I have seen many people deceived by the false teaching of our day or led into this pit of false religion I was once so close to becoming captured by.

Namely, Rev. Bruce Buchanan, Matthew MacMahon, David T. King, and R. Scott Clark, along with men such as Andrew Myers, Fred Greco and Scott Bushey.

Debate and interaction of the like can be very beneficial and fruitful, and I still enjoy it with my friends and acquaintances in real life (not so much on the internet at all anymore), whether they are pagans, Baptists, Lutherans, or whatever. None of my closest friends are Reformed or Presbyterian, believe it or not, and we get along just fine. This is only possible if you are resting in Christ and His work while also believing what James teaches us here about true religion. Debate is not about winning a battle, proving that your side is right, or driving a point so far home that it severs friendships, causes enmity and schism, and leads to an abundance of arrogance and sinfulness. May we all keep this in mind as we go about our lives in the Kingdom of God, for the namesake of God Almighty.

[Edited on 1-29-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 29, 2006)

Amen. 

Gabriel, 
Know that it blesses us here on PB to see the obvious growth that has occured in you through the power of Gods precious Spirit in the last year. Yes, you were a 'bull in a china shop' when we first met you, but everyone of us was as well at one time or another over the joy that God brings through His word in the midst of true reformation. Temperance takes time! Christ _builds_ His kingdom; it must be understood that sweat and frustration will not usher it in any quicker. Prayer is a much better and needful component; all of us need to spend more time on our knees and a lot less in the ring.

Amen?


----------



## Peter (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Gabriel, your conduct has been an especially godly ensample these past couple months. Whereas I've seen in myself and others the form of godliness but not the power thereof. The things I've been reading of late have shown me that true piety is in the experience of truth and not merely the knowledge of it. Prayerfully I hope to receive this grace. Practical knowledge of the truth is what we should be striving for not ever learning mere notional knowledge.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 29, 2006)

One written resource I have found to be very helpful in reminding me of those truly humbling truths of the Gospel in every aspect of real life is Al Martin's booklet, _The Practical Implications of Calvinism_, published by Banner of Truth, but which may be read here.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 29, 2006)

Amen. Your continual reminders about this the past month or so have really spoken to me. I am trying to focus on my own piety and real congregations over internet debate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2006)

Gabe! You are right on. There is a place for defending the truth, I believe, even online, but true piety consisteth not in winning internet debates but in loving the Lord and loving our neighbor. Thank you, my brother, for your faithful example and witness. May God continue to work in you to will and to do according to his good pleasure and to the glory of his name.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 29, 2006)

Gabe,
Just keep growing in grace, brother. We thank the Lord for you. Keep praying for us.

Your servant,

[Edited on 1-30-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Dag Fish (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Gabe are you ever gonna call me?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 30, 2006)

Amen, blessing to you as you continue to grow, and we along side you here.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 30, 2006)

My tongue has gotten me in a lot of trouble... _a lot of trouble_... it's easy to be misunderstood too-- if you're quick to words. Gabe, that is the most needed exhortation we've had in a while.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 30, 2006)

Excellent and encouraging post, Gabriel. I see a Christian's heart and mind in evidence.

Vic


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2006)

May God continue to illumine His truth for you, Gabe...and for us all -- as we labor to rightly-divide, study and meditate upon his Holy Word.


2 Peter 1:3--8

Make Your Calling and Election Sure

His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence,by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.



Robin


----------

